# Fancontrol [sovled]

## manuels

Hi,

ich habe jetzt einigermaßen mein Gentoo auf meinem neuen Laptop eingerichtet.

Was mich aber nervt ist, dass der Lüfter meist (unter fast keiner Last) voll aufdreht.

Daher will ich fancontrol einrichten, raff es aber nicht, wie diese kryptische /etc/fancontrol aussehen soll.

der output von sensors sieht so aus:

```
$ sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +46 C

Core1 Temp:

             +50 C

```

Reicht das?

Kann mir wer bei der /etc/fancontrol helfen?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## tuxianer

Guten Abend,

hast du mal in die Wiki geschaut ??

Da steht ein Beispiel,

```

INTERVAL=8

FCTEMPS= 9191-0290/pwm2=9191-0290/temp2_input

FCFANS= 9191-0290/pwm2=9191-0290/fan2_input

MINTEMP= 9191-0290/pwm2=25

MAXTEMP= 9191-0290/pwm2=50

MINSTART= 9191-0290/pwm2=110

MINSTOP= 9191-0290/pwm2=115

```

Allerdings auf der anderen Seite auch wieder die Anmerkung : 

 *Quote:*   

> You should probably use pwmconfig to configure your fan control settings as it is possible that they will vary from system to system.

 

Sonst nutze doch dieses pwmconfig ....

MfG

----------

## manuels

jo, hab ich. Allerdings steht nirgendwo was die Bedeutung dieser Einträge ist. 

Die Datei kann ich nicht einfach so übernehmen:

```
# fancontrol

Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...

Common settings:

  INTERVAL=8

Settings for 9191-0290/pwm2:

  Depends on 9191-0290/temp2_input

  Controls 9191-0290/fan2_input

  MINTEMP=25

  MAXTEMP=50

  MINSTART=110

  MINSTOP=115

Enabling PWM on fans...

Starting automatic fan control...

cat: 9191-0290/temp2_input: No such file or directory

Error reading temperature from /sys/bus/i2c/devices/9191-0290/temp2_input

Aborting, restoring fans...

/usr/sbin/fancontrol: line 123: 9191-0290/pwm2: No such file or directory

Verify fans have returned to full speed

```

Die fehlermeldung ist klar, da:

```
 ls  /sys/bus/i2c/devices/

0-0050  0-0051  1-0054

```

Aber anpassen kann ich die Datei auch nicht, da die Dateien temp*_input nicht existieren:

```
# find   /sys/bus/i2c/devices/ -iname temp*

#
```

Scheint wohl so, als wären die Temperatursensoren nicht erkannt worden, oder?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich würde im Zweifelsfall im Kernel alles i2c als modul einbinden, dann mit lm_sensors sensors-detect sehen, welche Sensoren gefunden werden. Diese dann mal manuell laden und sehen, was unter /sys/bus/i2c/devices/ angelegt wird. Das Problem, das ich z.B z.Z. habe ist, das udev bei mir ständig wechselnde Verzeichnisnamen anwendet, so das ich die Sensoren nur auslesen/ nutzen kann, wenn ich die config (z.B. bei conky) ständig anpasse.

----------

## manuels

Nee, das bringt irgendwie auch  nichts. jetzt hab ich immer noch keine neuen Sensoren   :Crying or Very sad: 

sonst noch ideen?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

da es sich ja bei dem Gerät um einen Laptop handelt, solltest du mal nachsehen, ob das Modul fan aus dem ACPI Bereich zumindest die Drehzahl anzeigt. Bei den meisten Laptops bist eh mit lm_sensors aufgeschmissen, weil meistens auf den Boards keiner von diesen Chips verbaut wird  :Sad: 

IIRC, kann man den Lüfter dann auch mit über das Modul regeln lassen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## manuels

also über 

```
echo -n 3 > /proc/acpi/fan/FN2/state

echo -n 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/FN2/state
```

Kann ich den Lüfter steuern... was sagt uns das? Geht das jetzt damit?

----------

## bbgermany

Na das ist doch mal was. Dann schau dir doch mal das hier an:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ACPI_fan_control_script

Ist zwar für nen IBM Lappy, aber vielleicht kannst du dir das anpassen, dass es auf deinem läuft  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## manuels

heißt das, dass ich lm_sensors runter schmeissen kann, oder?

----------

## bbgermany

Ich würde sagen: JA  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## manuels

Okidoke, danke für die Hilfe!

----------

## obrut<-

hast du speedstep (intel) oder cool'n'quiet (amd) am laufen? wenn der lüfter temperaturgeregelt ist, sollte er dann auch runterdrehen. funzt aber leider nicht immer, da bei manchen geräten diese funktionalität in einer windoof-software teckt und nicht im bios, wo es eigentlich hingehört.

----------

## manuels

nee, brauch ich den quite'n'cool wenn ich frequency scaling nutze?

----------

## obrut<-

cool'n'quiet senkt bei niedriger last den takt und die kernspannung der cpu. was genau meinst du mit frequency scaling? für c'n'q braucht man jedenfalls kein zusatzprogramm. macht alles der treiber.

----------

## manuels

Welchen Treiber meist du, im Kernel hab ich da nichts gefunden.

Ich meine das CPU Frequency scaling des Kernels unter den Power management options

----------

## obrut<-

ok, dann sprechen wir wohl vom selben treiber. heißt powernowk8, da amd diese funktion früher "powernow!" nannte und beim opteron auch immer noch so nennt.

----------

